# Distal Radius fracture ORIF w/ external fixator placement



## AR2728 (May 12, 2011)

Physician performed Open reduction and pinning to intra-articular distal radius fracture along with external fixator placement.  Is there a CPT to capture the external fixator placement in addition to the open reduction and pinning?


----------



## twosmek (May 12, 2011)

you would code both the ORIF and the external fixator placement. 

25608 (if 2 or less fragments) and 20690 (assuming uniplane)


----------



## AR2728 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------

